# Hair Transplants > Hair Transplant Results By IAHRS Recommended Surgeons >  True Dense Packing/Dr. Hasson/6119 Grafts/Two Sessions/11 Months Post-op

## Jotronic

This local to Vancouver patient had two sessions with Dr. Hasson & team with the 2nd procedure performed eleven months ago. The patient had both the hairline reconstructed with a mature design and with high density and the crown whorl reconstructed. No concealers, no gel, no special lighting is used. Some views are so close-up and clear you can see his pores.

----------


## headbanger guy

> 


 -------

Wow!

----------

